
GDPR and Aggregated Contact Info - anzug
Hi! A bit confused about GDPR, so any insight would be very welcome. Let&#x27;s assume I want to build a platform that strives to gather contact info of all the plumbers in the US. In order to do that I let clients who&#x27;ve hired plumbers in the past upload the plumber&#x27;s contact info. After, say, 10 former clients have uploaded contact info for the same plumber the platform will then aggregate that data, publish it and make it available for everyone who&#x27;s a registered user of the platform (basically, crowdsourcing). 
Question: am I allowed to do this under the GDPR rules and how do I comply with them?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I also think you are allowed to gather and publish those publicly available
infos about a company, but why don't you just take existing informations (like
from yellow pages) and use them? Also, why would someone upload those infos?

~~~
anzug
The example with the plumber was for illustrative purposes to show that: 1)
It's not company info, but a person's. Generally, this person wouldn't be
opposed to having his info crowdsourced as it means more business. 2)
Verifying if this information is publicly available can be time-consuming and
tedious, so not something I'd want to get into. I.e., if this plumber walks
around handing out flyers it's public, but you can't google him as he's not
really into expanding his online presence.

------
anzug
UPD: EU, not US!

------
nso
GDPR covers how to treat personal information for EU citizens. The US and it's
citizens are not covered.

~~~
anzug
sorry, meant to say EU:) good point, though!

